# High Power Clone



## ArtN (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi, I have been told that someone is making a Browing High Power Clone for half the price, has anyone heard of this manufacturer?

Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Charles Daly was making them before they went under, they were lower priced in the $400 range if I'm not mistaken. FM also makes(made) them for a decent price. 

Before CD went under they had stopped making their Hi Power, so they may be harder to find.


----------



## tabdog (Jul 14, 2010)

Hay Art,

Here is a Browning 69C and a Hungarian FEG PJK-9HP,










FEG is not as well finished as the Browning, but it operates well
and is cheaper.

FEG also makes a PPK clone. They make a HP/S&W type 
45 auto, named GKK 45,










They also made the Mouser 9mm Model 80-SA and Model 90-DA
which also look some what like HP's.

Tabdog


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

FM High Power M95 full sized or the detective for a compact version. Argentine copy of the Browning. Got the M-95 detective used for 275 form my local shop last fall. 500 rnds. plus no problems yet.


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

FEG made clones and sold them under their own moniker and made clones for Mauser and Charles Daly as well. FEG went out of business some time ago, but one still sees new FEGs and Charles Dalys on occasion. FM was a licenced to manufacture HPs in Argentina by FN and several companies have acquired used FMs and are selling at reasonable prices. Famco, out of Florida makes HP frames and slides in stainless steel and aluminum however, they are pricey.


----------

